# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Bruselas pide que no se recurra a los trasvases como solución contra la sequía

## Embalses

*Bruselas pide que no se recurra a los trasvases como solución contra la sequía* 
10-10-2008 (ABC)ABC

A pesar de que Bélgica es un país en el que llueve mucho, el agua y la sequía estuvieron ayer presentes en la sesión plenaria del Parlamento Europeo. Los eurodiputados votaron por amplia mayoría un informe en el que se asegura que la sequía y la escasez de agua, que afectan a un 17% del territorio europeo y al 11% de la población, no se pueden resolver a base de trasvases. «La construcción de trasvases para el transporte de agua para grandes distancias no debería ser la solución al problema de la escasez de agua, sino que ésta debería orientarse hacia la construcción de infraestructuras que permitan regular los caudales, la reutilización de aguas residuales o la desalinización», se sostiene en el informe. Según los datos que maneja la Eurocámara, sería posible ahorrar hasta el 40% del agua que se utiliza en la UE, objetivo para el que habría que hacer una política eficiente de tarificación del agua que podría animar a los consumidores a utilizar este recurso de manera más responsable. Edificios que ahorren agua La Eurocámara considera que la inclusión de criterios de utilización eficaz del agua entre las normas de construcción de edificios, el establecimiento de incentivos financieros para fomentar un uso más eficiente del agua y la introducción de un sistema de etiquetado sobre el consumo de agua de los productos son otras de las medidas propuestas por los diputados. En materia de planificación del uso del suelo, los eurodiputados instaron ayer a los Gobiernos, que son los que tienen las competencias directas, a tener en cuenta los recursos hídricos que harán falta para desarrollar los proyectos. Este informe sobre el agua que se votó ayer ha sido elaborado por Richard Seeber, eurodiputado austriaco del Partido Popular Europeo, pero al incluir la mención al rechazo a los trasvases se ganó el voto en contra de los eurodiputados españoles del Partido Popular Europeo. Los socialistas españoles votaron a favor. La eurodiputada del Partido Popular Cristina Gutiérrez- Cortines denunció tras la votación «la doble política del PSOE en materia de trasvases ya que mientras en España los apoyan en Europa los rechazan»

----------

